# Mortgage for restoration



## DavidFan (Oct 19, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with getting a mortgage for a home you already own that needs to be restored? If so what was your experience? Do you recommend any specific bank? Can the mortgage be obtained if my primary source of income is in the US?

Also, how long did your restoration take and what did the project entail? Trying to figure out whether I need a geometra, architect, or engineer is confusing also.

Thanks in advance. So many questions...


----------

